# Radon Skeen 100 29 9.0 Erfahrungen



## Funrider476 (22. Februar 2016)

Habe heute mein Skeen 100 29 9.0 bekommen.
Nach einigen Jahren mit Canyon, nun ein nicht Canyon Bike.
Als erstes mal
Bei Radon Lieferung nach 5 Tagen, bei Canyon wahrscheinlicher Termin Anfang April.

Erster Eindruck.
Das Bike ist recht weit zusammengebaut. nur der Lenker muss noch montiert werden, alles andere ist fertig.
Deswegen ist die Verpackung riesig, im Gegensatz zur Bikeguard, die ich aber  noch aufbewahren konnte, aber wohin mit dem Radon Kartoon??? Zum Rücksenden zur Inspektion oder anderem, habe ich jetzt ein Problem.
Erste Unterschiede :
Das Canyon wird komplett mit Anleitung, Montagefett, Drehmomentschlüssel, Gabelpumpe, Handbuch Reflektoren und weiteren Kleinigekeiten geliefert.
Das Radon ist völlig ohne was, kein Fett, kein Werkzeug, kein Handbuch nix, selbst die beim kauf direkt  zusätzlich bestellte Gabelpumpe fehlt. Das ist für mich erst mal ungewohnt, aber ok, wenn man es weiß aber ok. Habe Radon heute angeschrieben, laut Radon, befindet sich "der Rest" in der Logistic. Es könnte also noch was kommen!

ich bin 1,88 m groß, wiegen um 100 Kilo, und habe eine Schrittlänge von 89 cm.
Ich habe mir das 20 zoll Skeen bestellt. Die größe ist Optimal scheint zu passen, erste Sitzprobe ist ok. Denn wegen dem Dauerregen heute bin ich nicht zum fahren gekommen.
Werde aber von der ersten Ausfahrt berichten.


----------



## steff-duud (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo bin gespannt auf deine erfahrungen! Stell doch auch mal wieder Bilder ein.

Gruß S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funrider476 (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute früher Feierabend gemacht um die erste Runde mit dem Skeen 100 29 9.0 zu drehen. 

Habe XT Pedale, VELO D3 Griffe und meinen guten Ergon Sattel wieder verbaut.  Die Sitzposition gefällt, das Bike fährt sich Klasse, habe von Anfang an ein gutes Gefühl.  Auch die Entscheidung zum 20 Zoll Bike war Goldrichtig. Danke Andi. 

Schon der ersten Meter zeigen: Das Skeen mag es gerne schnell und ist in seiner gesamten Auslegung klar auf Vortrieb getrimmt. Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt würde ich dem Skeen dem Handling nach eine gelungene Mischung aus Agilität und Sicherheit attestieren. Ich finde die Mischung als wendigem um die Kurven zirkeln und gleichzeitig das hohe subjektive Sicherheitsgefühl, welches das Bike im Grenzbereich vermittelt sehr gelungen.  Ich konnte heute leider nur eine kurze Ausfahrt starten, werde es am Sonntag aber ausgiebig durch die Maasduinen hetzen. Doch bisher bin ich extremst zufrieden. Die Ausstattung mit aktueller Shimano XT Gruppe in 2×11 Abstufungen, dem leichten DT-SWISS Laufradsatz XR Spline One und das hochwertige FOX Factory Fahrwerk geben ein gutes Gefühl. Ich fühle ich auf dem Bike direkt wohl  obwohl ich erst gerade damit fahre, fühlt es sich sehr vertraut an. Klasse gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Gerri83 (25. Februar 2016)

Kein Fett dabei und keine Anleitung.... Was muss man denn außer dem Antrieb alles einfetten?
Auf welche Werte hast du denn die Gabel/Dämpfer eingestellt? Ich hab auch 100kg, daher frage ich 

Haben die Gabelpumpen nen Standardanschluß? Hab auch noch ne Alte von Canyon hier....sonst muss ich mir noch eine nachbestellen.


----------



## Funrider476 (25. Februar 2016)

Hi,
ich fette zB die Pedale; Sattelstüze und die Vorbauschrauben leicht ein.
Standpumpe für Gabel, kenne ich nicht, kann es aber geben.
Meine Gabelpumpe ist noch im Versand, fahre aktuell noch die voreingestellten Werte.


----------



## Gerri83 (25. Februar 2016)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fette zB die Pedale; Sattelstüze und die Vorbauschrauben leicht ein.
> Standpumpe für Gabel, kenne ich nicht, kann es aber geben.
> Meine Gabelpumpe ist noch im Versand, fahre aktuell noch die voreingestellten Werte.


Ok danke schonmal, ich meinte aber nicht Standpumpe sondern ob die Gabeln alle den gleichen Anschluß haben, dann würde meine Canyon Pumpe passen. 
Welche Pumpe hast du dir denn gekauft?


----------



## bartos0815 (25. Februar 2016)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich fette zB die Pedale; Sattelstüze und die Vorbauschrauben leicht ein.
> Standpumpe für Gabel, kenne ich nicht, kann es aber geben.
> Meine Gabelpumpe ist noch im Versand, fahre aktuell noch die voreingestellten Werte.


wieso sind bei dir die falschen laufräder drinn? sollten lt. beschreibung die xr1501 sein, als die leichte xc variante, montiert sind die xm1501 die am variante?


----------



## Funrider476 (25. Februar 2016)

Gute Frage,
Werde ich mal nachfragen?


----------



## filiale (25. Februar 2016)

Die Anschlüsse der Federelemente um Luft aufzupumpen sind überall gleich, egal welcher Hersteller, daher paßt auch die Canyon Gabelpumpe überall dran. Aber ich würde mir was gescheites kaufen, 20 - 30 Euro sollte man investieren.


----------



## Gerri83 (25. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Anschlüsse der Federelemente um Luft aufzupumpen sind überall gleich, egal welcher Hersteller, daher paßt auch die Canyon Gabelpumpe überall dran. Aber ich würde mir was gescheites kaufen, 20 - 30 Euro sollte man investieren.



Ok danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Februar 2016)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> wieso sind bei dir die falschen laufräder drinn? sollten lt. beschreibung die xr1501 sein, als die leichte xc variante, montiert sind die xm1501 die am variante?



Hi,

habe @Funrider476 bereits eine PM geschrieben - hier lag am Anfang der Saison eine Ausstattungsänderung vor, welche leider nicht auf allen Detailseiten geändert wurde. Verbaut ist der XM1501, welche zwar ein leicht höheres Gewicht hat, jedoch aufgrund der größeren Innenmaulweite  mehr in Richtung XC Allround/Am/Trail ausgelegt ist - m.M.n. die bessere Wahl; vor allem im gröberen Gelände 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerri83 (25. Februar 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe @Funrider476 bereits eine PM geschrieben - hier lag am Anfang der Saison eine Ausstattungsänderung vor, welche leider nicht auf allen Detailseiten geändert wurde. Verbaut ist der XM1501, welche zwar ein leicht höheres Gewicht hat, jedoch aufgrund der größeren Innenmaulweite  mehr in Richtung XC Allround/Am/Trail ausgelegt ist - m.M.n. die bessere Wahl; vor allem im gröberen Gelände
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Ich hab euch vor ein paar Tagen noch angeschrieben weil ihr nen Mischmasch auf der Seite hattet, daraufhin habt ihr auf der Radon HP alles auf XR geändert...... ihr müsst euch mal entscheiden


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Februar 2016)

Gerri83 schrieb:


> Ich hab euch vor ein paar Tagen noch angeschrieben weil ihr nen Mischmasch auf der Seite hattet, daraufhin habt ihr auf der Radon HP alles auf XR geändert......



Genau - und da die Änderung nicht in allen Dokumenten hinterlegt war, wurde die Info fälschlicherweise auf den XR1501 umgestellt. Aber jetzt ist (zum Glück) alles richtig, der Fehler gefunden und die Infos korrekt. Sorry für die Verwirrung!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Gerri83 (25. Februar 2016)

da ja im Eingangspost erwähnt wird das kein Fett vorhanden ist am Bike frag ich dich/euch mal direkt bevor ich es heute auspacke. Muss noch irgendwas gefettet werden außer den Pedalen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Februar 2016)

Gerri83 schrieb:


> da ja im Eingangspost erwähnt wird das kein Fett vorhanden ist am Bike frag ich dich/euch mal direkt bevor ich es heute auspacke. Muss noch irgendwas gefettet werden außer den Pedalen?



Da die Bikes ohne Pedale ausgeliefert werden, ist im Gewindegang der Kurbel auch kein Fett vorhanden. Hier sollte man definitiv bei der Montage Fett auftragen. Ansonsten ist alles ab Werk korrekt eingestellt und gefettet. Gerade bei schlechtem Wetter mit entsprechenden Reinigungen sollte jedoch in regelmäßigen Abständen die Anzugsmomente der Schrauben gecheckt und Sachen wie Steuerlager, Schaltung, Lager überprüft werden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Gerri83 (25. Februar 2016)

Danke


----------



## Funrider476 (25. Februar 2016)

Wollte auch nur die Unterschiede darstellen.
Mich wundert jedoch, das es kein Handbuch oder so dazu gibt. Aber ok. Brauche ich auch nicht wirklich.
Die Angaben zu den DT Swiss sind geändert. TOP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerri83 (25. Februar 2016)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> Wollte auch nur die Unterschiede darstellen.
> Mich wundert jedoch, das es kein handbuch oder so dazu gibt. Aber ok. brauche ich auch nicht wirklich.
> Die Angaben zu den laufrädern sind geändert. TOP.



Hey, kannst du mal bitte nachschauen ob es ein Lehrrohr gibt um ein Kabel für ne interne Sattelstütze zu verlegen?


----------



## Funrider476 (25. Februar 2016)

Hi Gerri,
kann ich frühestens Sonntag, da ich zur Zeit nicht daheim bin.


----------



## Gerri83 (25. Februar 2016)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> Hi Gerri,
> kann ich frühestens Sonntag, da ich zur Zeit nicht daheim bin.



Ah ok, bis dahin hab ich meins hoffentlich mal ausgepackt ^^ trotzdem danke


----------



## Funrider476 (25. Februar 2016)

wann soll es kommen?


----------



## Gerri83 (25. Februar 2016)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> wann soll es kommen?



Es ist da aber meine Freundin zieht gerade zu mir, ist etwas stressig ^^


----------



## Florian301 (26. Februar 2016)

habe meins heute auch bekommen =)
Bis auf die Tatsache dass eine Schraube an der Wippe schon ziemlich verhunzt ist, ist alles bestens. Sieht so aus, als wäre der Monteur hier ein paar Mal abgerutscht. Werde bei Radon mal nachfragen, ob man mir die Schraube/das Lager einzeln zusenden kann damit ich es austauschen lassen kann....
Evtl. kann Andi hierzu etwas sagen?


----------



## Florian301 (27. Februar 2016)

Mir sind heute noch zwei Sachen aufgefallen, wo ich mal eure Meinung hören möchte.
1. Ich habe die Gabel auf mein Gewicht abgestimmt. Wenn ich mich ganz leicht auf den den Lenker lehne (auch wenn ich neben dem Bike stehe), sackt die Gabel minimal (wirklich nur ein paar mm) ein. Hebe ich das Vorderrad dann an, kommt sie wieder heraus (man hört auch ein leichtes schmatzen/zischen). Kenne ich so von meinen bisherigen Gabeln nicht. Ist das normal?

2. Wenn ich das Bike rückwärts schiebe, gibt es einmal kurz ein Geräusch( so eine Art klicken oder klacken). Ich glaube es kommt von der Kurbel/Tretlager. Dieses Geräusch ist nur einmal zu hören bevor sich die Kurbel dreht. Danach hört man nichts mehr.
Normal, oder stimmt etwas nicht?


----------



## Funrider476 (29. Februar 2016)

Hallo
wenn jemand überlegt ein Skeen 100 29 zu kaufen und aus der Nähe von Goch kommt, kann ich eine Probefahrt mit meinem bike anbieten.
Meldet euch dann bitte per PN bei mir


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Februar 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> habe meins heute auch bekommen =)
> Bis auf die Tatsache dass eine Schraube an der Wippe schon ziemlich verhunzt ist, ist alles bestens. Sieht so aus, als wäre der Monteur hier ein paar Mal abgerutscht. Werde bei Radon mal nachfragen, ob man mir die Schraube/das Lager einzeln zusenden kann damit ich es austauschen lassen kann....
> Evtl. kann Andi hierzu etwas sagen?



Hi,

bitte bei den Kollegen aus der Serviceabteilung melden: [email protected]



Florian301 schrieb:


> Mir sind heute noch zwei Sachen aufgefallen, wo ich mal eure Meinung hören möchte.
> 1. Ich habe die Gabel auf mein Gewicht abgestimmt. Wenn ich mich ganz leicht auf den den Lenker lehne (auch wenn ich neben dem Bike stehe), sackt die Gabel minimal (wirklich nur ein paar mm) ein. Hebe ich das Vorderrad dann an, kommt sie wieder heraus (man hört auch ein leichtes schmatzen/zischen). Kenne ich so von meinen bisherigen Gabeln nicht. Ist das normal?
> 
> 2. Wenn ich das Bike rückwärts schiebe, gibt es einmal kurz ein Geräusch( so eine Art klicken oder klacken). Ich glaube es kommt von der Kurbel/Tretlager. Dieses Geräusch ist nur einmal zu hören bevor sich die Kurbel dreht. Danach hört man nichts mehr.
> Normal, oder stimmt etwas nicht?



Bitte die Geräusche bzw. die Gabelperformance beobachten und ggf. nach Absprache mit den Kollegen aus der Serviceabteilung bei einem Servicepartner checken lassen. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Florian301 (29. Februar 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte bei den Kollegen aus der Serviceabteilung melden: [email protected]
> 
> ...



Hey Andi,

vielen Dank!
2 neue Schrauben für die Wippe sind heute direkt an mich verschickt worden! Lief alles ohne Problem! So muss/sollte das sein =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (2. März 2016)

Heute hatte ich einen Umschlag mit zwei Schrauben im Briefkasten.
Leider zu früh gefreut, die Schrauben sind nicht ansatzweise für das Skeen. Möglicherweise hat sich der Bearbeiter meiner Mail nicht meine Bestellung angeschaut und einfach auf gut Glück zwei Schrauben verschickt...


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. März 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich einen Umschlag mit zwei Schrauben im Briefkasten.
> Leider zu früh gefreut, die Schrauben sind nicht ansatzweise für das Skeen. Möglicherweise hat sich der Bearbeiter meiner Mail nicht meine Bestellung angeschaut und einfach auf gut Glück zwei Schrauben verschickt...


Kannst du von den Schrauben mal ein Foto machen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Florian301 (3. März 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Kannst du von den Schrauben mal ein Foto machen.   Gruß Bodo



Hey Bodo,

laut dem Service sind die passenden Schrauben nicht verfügbar und müssen erst bestellt werden? Anbei Fotos der Schrauben. Der Lack unter der Schraube ist leider auch etwas verkratzt...Da wurde  vll nicht ganz vorsichtig gearbeitet, oder ist das normal, dass der Lack da so ausschaut?

Ich benötige die kürzeren dickeren Schrauben mit dem größeren Kopf anstatt die lange dünne. Sprich die langen dünnen sind die falsch zugeschickten.


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. März 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Hey Bodo,
> 
> laut dem Service sind die passenden Schrauben nicht verfügbar und müssen erst bestellt werden? Anbei Fotos der Schrauben. Der Lack unter der Schraube ist leider auch etwas verkratzt...Da wurde  vll nicht ganz vorsichtig gearbeitet, oder ist das normal, dass der Lack da so ausschaut?
> 
> Ich benötige die kürzeren dickeren Schrauben mit dem größeren Kopf anstatt die lange dünne. Sprich die langen dünnen sind die falsch zugeschickten.


Das mit den Lack geht bei den Carbon Hebel leider nicht besser, deswegen der große Schraubenkopf. Wir haben die Schraube leider nur
ohne Elox in Silber da. Würde dich bitten die Schraube erstmal so zu Fahren damit es nicht ganz so hässlich ausschaut die stelle mit den 
Kratzer mit einen schwarzen Eding einfärben. Wenn die richtigen da sind Bekommst du sie sofort Gesendet.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Florian301 (3. März 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das mit den Lack geht bei den Carbon Hebel leider nicht besser, deswegen der große Schraubenkopf. Wir haben die Schraube leider nur
> ohne Elox in Silber da. Würde dich bitten die Schraube erstmal so zu Fahren damit es nicht ganz so hässlich ausschaut die stelle mit den
> Kratzer mit einen schwarzen Eding einfärben. Wenn die richtigen da sind Bekommst du sie sofort Gesendet.  Gruß Bodo


Super vielen Dank!

Kannst du evtl kurz was zu meine zwei Fragen bzgl der Gabel und der Kurbel sagen? steht auf seite eins ganz untenm
vielen dank
gruss
florian


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. März 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Super vielen Dank!
> 
> Kannst du evtl kurz was zu meine zwei Fragen bzgl der Gabel und der Kurbel sagen? steht auf seite eins ganz untenm
> vielen dank
> ...


Ist eine fern Diagnose fast nicht möglich. Ein geringes Einfedern ist durchaus Normal aber das Geräusch dabei dürfte nur gering sein. 
Hört sich beides wenn es nicht stärker wird nicht so an, das es sofort gemacht werden muß. Ev. bis zur 1 Wartung weider Fahren wenn
es nicht stärker wird.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Funrider476 (3. März 2016)

habe heute nochmal nachgesehen.
Beim zurückschieben kein knacken, beim Eintauchen der Gabel, na da muss man schon ganz genau hinhören um überhaupt was zu hören.

Auch die Schrauben sind bei Mir sauber. siehe Bilder


----------



## Florian301 (3. März 2016)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> habe heute nochmal nachgesehen.
> Beim zurückschieben kein knacken, beim Eintauchen der Gabel, na da muss man schon ganz genau hinhören um überhaupt was zu hören.
> 
> Auch die Schrauben sind bei Mir sauber. siehe Bilder



Danke! Knacken ist vll das Flasche Wort. Ich habe auch gemerkt, das dieses Geräusch beim rückwärts schieben nur kommt, wenn ich es schnell/ruckartig nach hinten schiebe. Dann kommt von der Kurbel bevor sie sich dreht quasi ein kurzes Geräusch. Hört sich aber auch nicht dramatisch an.

Ich war eben am Bike um das mit der Gabel nochmals anzusehen. Sowas lässt mir dann keine Ruhe ;-) Ich habe ein Video gemacht, das kann ich hier jedoch nicht hochladen...
Vll habe ich falsch beschrieben, was ich bemerkt habe. So wäre es vermutlich besser/richtig:

Wenn ich auf den Lenker drücke, federt die Gabel zuerst etwas weicher und nur ganz ganz wenige mm ein, mit mehr Druck federt sie dann weiter ein. So ist es evtl. verständlicher und richtig beschrieben. Das manche Gabel beim ein- oder ausfedern "schmatzen" soll ja normal sein ;-)


----------



## Funrider476 (3. März 2016)

Unter Erfahrungen denke ich, darf ich auch über die Eindrücke zu Radon und den Support senden.
Ich finde es absolut Klasse, wie Andi und Bodo hier die Radon Biker betreuen. 
Auch der Support klappt super.  Habe schon nach wenigen Minuten eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage zu den Laufrädern erhalten.

Mein Eindruck von Radon , Klasse.

Danke auch von mir an Andi und Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. März 2016)

Funrider476 schrieb:


> Unter Erfahrungen denke ich, darf ich auch über die Eindrücke zu Radon und den Support senden.
> Ich finde es absolut Klasse, wie Andi und Bodo hier die Radon Biker betreuen.
> Auch der Support klappt super.  Habe schon nach wenigen Minuten eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage zu den Laufrädern erhalten.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback! Daumen hoch 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Gerri83 (6. März 2016)

Und schon gehts wieder weg

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...0-20-zoll-neu-mountainbike/433952463-230-1146

Darf ich fragen was dir nicht zugesagt hat?


----------



## Funrider476 (8. März 2016)

Gar nichts.
Das Bike gefällt mir immer noch super.
Hätte nur gerade ein extremst günstiges Carbon Bike von einem Freund bekommen können.
Hat sich aber erledigt


----------



## Florian301 (8. März 2016)

Ich habe das Bike noch nicht fahren können.

Aber ich habe es gerade am Montageständer hängen und stelle fest, dass bei der Schaltung vorne und hinten etwas nicht stimmt.
Sollte die Schaltung schon im Werk eingestellt werden.

Folgende Probleme habe ich festgestellt:

1. Vorne an der Kurbel/Umwerfer sind Geräusche zu hören, aber so wie ich es sehe schleift die Kette nicht am Umwerfer

2. Hinten an der Kassette hört man ebenfalls komische Geräusche (es hört sich ein bisschen ähnlich an, wie wenn die Bremsscheibe schleift...Die schleift erb definitiv nicht, das Geräusch kommt von der Kassette/Schaltwerk)

3. Die Kette läuft beim rückwärts kurbeln extrem unrund und ruckartig (nicht so flüssig)

4. Wenn ich hinten auf das größte Ritzel schalte springt die Kette beim rückwärts Kurbeln hinten(egal ob vorne auf dem kleinen oder großen Ritzel) einfach 2 Ritzel runter....

Gerade trübt sich die Freude über das neue Bike etwas....Hat jmd eine Idee zu den eben genannten Punkten, woran es liegen kann?

Ich werde wohl nicht um einen Besuch beim Service Partner herumkommen....

Nach genaueren hinschauen habe ich das Gefuehl, dass die Kette generell sehr unruhig laeuft und ziemlich "eiert"


----------



## Funrider476 (8. März 2016)

Das ist ärgerlich!
Dieses habe ich nicht, Bike schaltet sauber, ohne Knacken und Geräusche. Nur die Schaltvorgänge vorne brauchen etwas! Also vom kleinen aufs große Ritzel, wenn man das zu schnell macht, springt die Kette zurück!

Habe den Luftdruck in der Gabel etwas erhöht!!


----------



## Florian301 (9. März 2016)

Also Also Service gibt es ja echt absolut nicht zu meckern, der ist echt genial! 
Werde das Bike beim Service Partner checken lassen und im Zweifel wird es laut dem Kundenservice ausgetauscht. Bzw ich habe so oder so die Wahl zw Austausch und Reperatur/check beim Service Partner. Bevor ich jetzt jedoch den riesen Aufwand mit Umtausch betreibe lasse ich es morgen erstmal checken und hoffe, dass es alles nur Einstellungssachen sind  Was mich allerdings etwas wundert, zu Punkt 4. Sagte der Kundenservice, dass das vollkommen normal sei? Finde ich etwa merkwürdig. Ich muss doch egal in welchem Gang die Kurbel rückwärts drehen können ohne das die Kette 2 bis 3 Ritzel runter spingt und sich dann nicht mehr weiter dreht?! Oder sehe ich das falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. März 2016)

Das eine Kette beim Rückwärtskurbeln leicht hakelt ist normal. Das sie runterspringt nicht.


----------



## Florian301 (9. März 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Das eine Kette beim Rückwärtskurbeln leicht hakelt ist normal. Das sie runterspringt nicht.



Danke. Die Kette springt wie gesagt bis zu 3 Ritzel runter und dann hackt sie komplett. Am merkwürdigsten finde ich die Geräusche vorne am Umwerfer/Kurbel und hinten an der Kassette/Schaltwerk, obwohl die Kette mMn gerade verlauft... Morgen weiß ich dann aber mehr


----------



## Funrider476 (9. März 2016)

Bin ich mal gespannt, was der Service so sagt!


----------



## Florian301 (10. März 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ist eine fern Diagnose fast nicht möglich. Ein geringes Einfedern ist durchaus Normal aber das Geräusch dabei dürfte nur gering sein.
> Hört sich beides wenn es nicht stärker wird nicht so an, das es sofort gemacht werden muß. Ev. bis zur 1 Wartung weider Fahren wenn
> es nicht stärker wird.   Gruß Bodo



Hey Bodo,

Kannst du die Aussage, dass die Kette beim rückwärtskurbeln immer vom größten Ritzel 2-3 Ritzel runterspringt bestätigen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. März 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Hey Bodo,
> 
> Kannst du die Aussage, dass die Kette beim rückwärtskurbeln immer vom größten Ritzel 2-3 Ritzel runterspringt bestätigen?


Ne solde sie nicht. Aber auch das kann eine Sache sein die durch Einfahren verschwindet, wenn natürlich beim Fahren die Gänge auch 
runterspringen muss man gleich was machen, ansonst es gibt an einer neuen Schaltung so viel Schalt Hilfen wenn da nur eine 0,2mm
falsch Ausgerichtet ist kann das sofort zum Meckern der Schaltung führen, verschwindet aber nach ein paar Kilometern von selbst. Wenn
nicht kann man so ein Teil immer noch auf Garantie Austauschen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Florian301 (11. März 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ne solde sie nicht. Aber auch das kann eine Sache sein die durch Einfahren verschwindet, wenn natürlich beim Fahren die Gänge auch
> runterspringen muss man gleich was machen, ansonst es gibt an einer neuen Schaltung so viel Schalt Hilfen wenn da nur eine 0,2mm
> falsch Ausgerichtet ist kann das sofort zum Meckern der Schaltung führen, verschwindet aber nach ein paar Kilometern von selbst. Wenn
> nicht kann man so ein Teil immer noch auf Garantie Austauschen.  Gruß Bodo



So ich war gestern beim Service Partner. Bodo, du müsstest ihn sogar kennen, ist der Service Partner in Großkrotzenburg G. Amend.

Er hat die Schaltung nochmals nach gestellt. Meinte aber auch, dass die Kette wenn sie auf dem größten Ritzel ist einen starken Schräglauf hat und deshalb durchaus runterspringen kann wenn man rückwärts kurbelt. Kann sich aber wie bereits von dir gesagt auch nach dem einfahren legen.

Die Geräusche sind seiner Meinung nach völlig normal/in Ordnung. Eine 1x11 bzw hier 2x11 Schaltung läuft seiner Meinung nach eben etwas "anders", manchmal auch etwas lauter, als eine 3x10.

Ich werde das Fahrrad nun mal etwas einfahren und dann wird sich beim ersten Service zeigen ob alles passt oder etwas nicht simmt ;-)

Bei dem guten Wetter heute werde ich gleich mal in den Wald gehen ;-)


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. März 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> So ich war gestern beim Service Partner. Bodo, du müsstest ihn sogar kennen, ist der Service Partner in Großkrotzenburg G. Amend.
> 
> Er hat die Schaltung nochmals nach gestellt. Meinte aber auch, dass die Kette wenn sie auf dem größten Ritzel ist einen starken Schräglauf hat und deshalb durchaus runterspringen kann wenn man rückwärts kurbelt. Kann sich aber wie bereits von dir gesagt auch nach dem einfahren legen.
> 
> ...



Top - vielen Dank für das Feedback und viel Spaß im Wald 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Funrider476 (13. März 2016)

Freitag morgen die Scheckkarte geschnappt und dann auf nach Bonn. 
Wollte mir noch ein Paar Sachen kaufen, hatte auch noch einen Gutschein.

Leider konnte ich den Gutschein im Bike Discount nicht einlösen! Also dann nix gekauft und wieder Heim und beim örtlichen eingekauft.

Bin dann heute wieder mit dem Skeen gefahren! Für meine Zwecke optimal. Auf Wirtschafts- und Waldwegen super zu fahren. Beim Klettern stieg das Vorderrad nur leicht! Berg(Hügel) ab läuft es gut. Die 20 Zoll passen für mich 1.88m und SL89 cm genau, Bike ist handlich und macht Spaß


----------



## Florian301 (14. März 2016)

Da mir das ganze mit der Gabel keine Ruhe lässt, habe ich mir die Gabel eben nochmal genauer angeschaut ;-)
Vorab ein paar Infos:
mein Gewicht: ca 85kg)
PSI: ca 98 (wie in der Fox Anleitung)
Zugstufe: gem. Anleitung auf 6 Klicks geöffnet
(Drehen Sie den Zugstufeneinsteller in die geschlossene Position, d. h. bis zum Anschlag im Uhrzeigersinn. Drehen Sie ihn dann um die in der untenstehenden Tabelle angegebene Anzahl Klicks gegen den Uhrzeigersinn)

Mein geschildertes Phänomen war vll nicht ganz richtig.
Wenn ich die Gabel bei diesen Einstellungen durch leichtes drücken auf den Lenker etwas einfeder (ca. 1 cm geht ganz leicht), dann bleibt die Gabel quasi eingefedert, erst durch anheben des Fahrrads kommt die Gabel (mit einem zischen begleitet) wieder ganz raus (den einen cm).

Die Gabel wurde erst 50km gefahren. Meint ihr das ist eine Einstellungssache/Einfahrsache oder stimmt etwas nicht?


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. März 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Da mir das ganze mit der Gabel keine Ruhe lässt, habe ich mir die Gabel eben nochmal genauer angeschaut ;-)
> Vorab ein paar Infos:
> mein Gewicht: ca 85kg)
> PSI: ca 98 (wie in der Fox Anleitung)
> ...


Sei mir nicht böse , aber ich Glaube dein Kopf ist dein größter Feind. Fahr das ding doch mal einfach.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. März 2016)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Mein geschildertes Phänomen war vll nicht ganz richtig.
> Wenn ich die Gabel bei diesen Einstellungen durch leichtes drücken auf den Lenker etwas einfeder (ca. 1 cm geht ganz leicht), dann bleibt die Gabel quasi eingefedert, erst durch anheben des Fahrrads kommt die Gabel (mit einem zischen begleitet) wieder ganz raus (den einen cm).
> 
> Die Gabel wurde erst 50km gefahren. Meint ihr das ist eine Einstellungssache/Einfahrsache oder stimmt etwas nicht?



Wo ist da das Problem ? Außerdem muß man mit den Drücken immer etwas spielen und testen. Nach 50km weiß man noch gar nichts...


----------



## Humankapital (28. März 2016)

Hallo Forum und Radon Team,
Ich habe mir letzte Woche das Skeen 9.0 bestellt und habe eine prinzipielle Frage zum verbauten Fox Float DPS Factory, Remote, Kashima.
Laut Fox-Anleitungen von 2015 als auch 2016 soll es neben der Zugstufeneinstellung ebenfalls für den offenen Modus 3 Einstellmöglichkeiten zur Feinabstimmung (Druckstufe) geben. Einstellbar über diese schwarze Flügelmutter zwischen rotem Zugstufenknopf und blauem Plattformhebel. Wie komme ich an diese Einstellmöglichkeit an einem Remote-angesteuerten Dämpfer ran? Dort gibt es diese Flügelmutter offensichtlich nicht. Kann jemand weiterhelfen?
Gruß




[/url


----------



## Florian301 (2. April 2016)

Nach der nun 5. Tour mit meinem Skeen mal mein Feedback:
Das Bike fährt sich echt genial! Wie auch in einigen Tests zu lesen, stimmt es, dass es das Bike "schnell" mag. Es geht verdammt gut! 
Die neue XT Schaltung schaltet einwandfrei ohne Probleme! Die Schaltvorgänge sind super! Auch die neue XT Bremsen machen bei mir keinerlei Probleme (keine Druckpunktwanderung). Die Bremsscheiben habe ich jedoch ausgetauscht. 
Das FOX Fahrwerk ist ein Traum! Echt genial! Im Downhill gibt es nichts zu bemängeln, Gabel und Dämpfer arbeiten perfekt! Auch im Uphill oder auf geraden Strecken ist das Fahwerk genial! Ein wippen des Dämpfers konnte ich bisher eigentlich nie feststellen. Auch die 3 verschiedenen Einstellungen über den Hebel am Lenker funktionieren perfekt und tun genau was sie sollen!

Meine bisherigen Veränderungen: 
- ESI Griffe
- Shimano XT Bremsscheiben
- orangener Sattelschnellspanner

Was noch folgen wird ist ein anderer Sattel.
Alles in allem ein super geniales und geiles Bike für einen unschlagbaren Preis!
Macht richtig Laune!


----------



## Humankapital (3. April 2016)

Hi Florian301,
Deine Aussage, dass die 3 Modi deutlich zu spüren sind, beziehst Du Dich da auf den Dämpfer oder die Gabel?
Habe das Skeen auch seit 2 Wochen und konnte bisweilen die Modi an der Gabel nur mit viel Fantasie feststellen (beim Dämpfer hingegen sehr definiert). 

@ Funrider476, wie verhält es sich bei Deiner Gabel?

Gruß


----------



## Florian301 (4. April 2016)

Humankapital schrieb:


> Hi Florian301,
> Deine Aussage, dass die 3 Modi deutlich zu spüren sind, beziehst Du Dich da auf den Dämpfer oder die Gabel?
> Habe das Skeen auch seit 2 Wochen und konnte bisweilen die Modi an der Gabel nur mit viel Fantasie feststellen (beim Dämpfer hingegen sehr definiert).
> 
> ...



Hey, auf beides. Am Dämpfer merke ich es nach meinem Empfinden auch etwas doller, aber bei der Gabel ist es auch spürbar. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wird die Gabel auch nie komplett blockiert, ein richtiger Lockout ist es mMn nicht. Falls ich mich täusche, bitte korrigieren.

Aber die Gabel spricht in den versch. Modi definitiv  anders an. Das merkst du beim fahren deutlich, wenn du die Gabel im Stand runterdrückst merkst du da kaum etwas bis gar nichts. Die Gabel muss auch etwas eingefahren werden.


----------



## Humankapital (4. April 2016)

Hi, danke für die Antwort.
Wie sieht es bei Dir an der Gabel mit der Rückstellkraft aus dem geschlossenen in den offenen Modus aus? Schafft die Gabel es den Zug komplett zurück zu holen? Ich muss für den letzten Rest den Steller an der Gabel entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn in die Ausgangsstellung zurück drehen oder den Hebel öfter „antippen“ (wahrscheinlich ist sie aber schon vorher komplett offen).
Gruß


----------



## Funrider476 (15. April 2016)

Ich habe heute nach langen nochmal ne Runde gedreht mit dem Skeen gefahren!
Bike ist super, aber ich denke ich halte das Lux! 
Da es bei mir nur rumsteht, werde ich das Skeen 100 wieder verkaufen! Zwei Bikes sind was viel.
Euch viel Spaß mit dem Skeen!


----------



## Moglie (17. Juli 2016)

Das Bike ist bei Radon mit 11,85 Kg angegeben. 
In Tests wird es mit 12,7 kg angegeben. http://twentynineinches-de.com/2015/11/20/radon-skeen-100-9-0-29er-zwischenstand/

Was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## bartos0815 (17. Juli 2016)

12,7 kg inkl pedale wird stimmen radon gibt immer gr s ohne pedale an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (17. Juli 2016)

meins (20" Rahmen) wiegt 12,3kg.


----------

